# July/Aug 2005 2ww ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ~ huge luck to everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

LOVE, LUCK AND BABYDUST  

kelly-michelle 24 Jul  
bluechirpy 25 Jul 
J26 25 Jul
berrygirl 25 Jul 
hullo 25 Jul 
lizzies 26 Jul
wishing 27 Jul 
Eliza 28 Jul 
Gisela 28 Jul
Maarias 29 Jul 
Maria S 29 Jul 
bunnynik 29 Jul 
emmalouise 29 Jul 
Cinderella 1 Aug 
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug 
scrappy 3 Aug 
Claire L 6 Aug
sunny24 5 Aug 
herbaltea 7 Aug 
Daisyschainging 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug 
Tracy C 8 Aug 
datai 8 Aug 
bbmonster 10 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug
alicat 10 Aug
ellie7 10 Aug
charlie1 11 Aug
Alvie 13 Aug
karenes 13 Aug
Anne_7 14 Aug
Ishack 14 Aug
karenschoices 14 Aug
flamingo 15 Aug
Redlocks 15 Aug
babysmile 17 Aug
nuala 17 Aug
kty
lisa n 17 Aug
ginny 18 Aug
berrygirl 20 Aug
helen71 21 Aug
charley 22 Aug
69chick 22 Aug
jih



Much love, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW MARIA     

Fingers and toes crossed for you. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY MARIA hope you get a  

Love Frisky xxxxx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck Maria - fingers crossed that you get a BFP.  Thinking of you, you must be so nervous.

Love
Tracy


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Lilly - I have just realised you are back.  Hope you are feeling much better now.  Been thinking of you all week.

Love
Tracy


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your good wishes, that's so sweet, especially as I've been a bit AWOL lately.
I'll explain why:
I had red bleeding on Wed. and thought this was the beginning of AF - I was so upset, but it just stopped later in the day, and yesterday it went brown (tmi sorry) - anyway, the upshot is i did an hpt early yesterday with an early pregnancy test which came back positive!!!
I couldn't quite believe it, so at least wanted to do another one today before posting our good news on here. Anyway the second one toda is also still POSITIVE, so I guess I have a bfp!!!
Still feel very scared, 'cos I've been here before - am going to have a blood test done tomorrow, but thought I'd let you all in on my big secret!  
Maria x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

Well i am officially now in the 2WW after  my OI treatment, my test date is 10 th August i think? Well i will test then if i don't come on the day before, I'm soooooo nervous. 

Maria - Congratulation on your   you must be ecstatic 

Please could you add my date to the list, i will feel like i belong then lol

Take care 
Claire xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MARIA   

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE  CLAIRE


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

MARIA - WOW - congratulations!        What fantastic news to end the week!


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

First of all:

*WOW Maria! 
Congratulations you must be ecstatic!      
I'm so pleased for you, it's so heartening to hear when it works! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!*

Secondly:
I don't know what to think today - I'm reading into all sorts!
I'm on day 10 of 2ww and until today I was feeling really positive.
My boobs have felt really sore ever since ET but they're not that bad today. And yesterday and the day before I was feeling really nauseous, but now it's subsided.
It could all be to do with the oestrogen and progestoerone meds but I was feeling like it had worked yesterday. Now I'm not sure. 
I've no AF pains but I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing!
I'm seriously thinking of testing on Sunday. I'm not supposed to test until August 6 but it will be 2 weeks since transfer on wednesday.
What do you think - I'm going potty!  :lol: 
claire x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Claire, 
I know it's easy for me to say but I'd try and resist if I were you - readings that early on can be very misleading - the pee stick police is watching you!!!    
Don't worry about not having any symptoms, I still don't and I had a positive hpt - I had some implantation bleeding on day 13 but that's it plus I think my boobs feel slightly bigger, but until then I honestly thought AF was on its way - my tummy felt so heavy.
Wishing you lots of luck for the 6th     
Maria x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bbmonster Claire ~ all done 

Maria ~ congratulations  Thats really lovely news....be very happy and healthy hun!

Hope everyone's doing ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm scared, this is the first month that i have known that i have actually ovulated, why do we have to wait so long, its not fair?? To be quite honest i think my blokes swimmers are blind and that they swim the wrong way coz they can't actually see where they are going or they just give up after so long as my blokes lazy so they probably will be lol

Clur!!


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

HI 2wwer's,

I had ET this morning and would love to be added to the list, if that's OK. Very happy to be here.  I test on August 10. I see some June/July folks on the list - fingers crossed!!

I had 3 embies put back, since I am an old bird I get 3 instead of 2. I am referring to them as the Mod Squad - but I fear that just shows my age and perhaps my nationality (did the Mod Squad make it to the UK?). I think they are talking about making it into a movie now. Anyway, they were Linc, Julie, and Pete - 3 small time criminals that signed on with the police. 

Hope you are all staying away from the pee sticks, and eating lots of pineapple - have the tides changed on that one yet, or is it still thought to be the magical implantation fruit? 

EllieUSA


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ellie.......welcome to you and the Mod Squad    I do vaguely remember it but not sure it was so big here 

Loads of luck........there's a few testers on the 10th, hope it's a fab day for you all 

Claire   

Have a good weekend everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kelly-michelle (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi Lizzie,

Sorry that I didn't post earlier but still reeling in the shock of a BFP!!!!!! Yes a little bit of our miracle has happened. We had confirmation by blood test on Mon pm. Dh is still shaking. Just to get this far is a marvellous feeling. Not too sure about the 'windy feelings'  
Don't any of you ladies give up hope,if it's meant to be then it will be. 
Love and stuff 
Kelly-Michelle


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello,

Congrats Maria - I am so excited for you both.  Stay happy and healthy during your pregnancy.  You BFP's give us 2WW lots of hope.  Thank you.

Hi everyone else - hope you all ok and holding on to your sanity.  I am on day 6 today - can't believe another 8 days to go, still a third of the way there.  Have a busy but relaxing weekend so glad to be keeping busy - stops me from going to  

Anyway, sending lots of   vibes to you all.  

Lots of love
Tracy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Tracy - I'm at the same stage as you. Haven't found it too bad until today. Been feeling very positive but this morning started to get a few doubts. Have banished those thoughts from my head and am keeping busy to take my mind off of it all.

Welcome to the  Ellie7.

Step away from the pee sticks Claire  You will only torture yourself.

 GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE TESTING NEXT WEEK 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Kelly-Michelle 

Thats fantastic news.....your DH was right then 

Take care and be very happy and healthy hun,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi to all who live in this torture chamber we call a 2ww,

Thanks for the welcomes. 

Seems like a lot of +++'s lately, congrats!!! Hoping the tide continues - let's think of it not like odds (that will eventually even out, yikes) but instead that the techniques are getting that much better!!!

I had some bad cramping last evening....only 1 day after transfer (so day 4 from EC). I've been through this a bunch and don't remember cramping so early. I'm guessing it could be good (embies settling in) or bad (uterus expelling the odd things put into it). Just wondering if people have also experienced early cramping....and did it go away?

Hope everyone is remaining sane, even without the luxury of a drink or a coffee,

EllieUSA


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish all you girls on 2ww so much   

Goodluck to all the girls testing this week   

Thinking of all the girls who didnt get there dream this time   thinking of you all 

Congrats to all the girls who got   wishing you all a healthy and happy   months 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Glad to see lots of positive results the 2ww is a nightmare. I am supposed to be testing on wed, but started some bleeding this morning and i'm feeling like its all over now. But reading some of you have experienced some bleeding is this normal, mine it not heavy but have cramps and feel like its going to result in period rather than bfp


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Could you please add me to your 2ww list.  I have just had 3 embries put back today.  one 7 cell no fragments, one 4 cell slightly framented and another 4 cell quite a bit fragmented.
My test date is 14th August.

Praying for a BFP this time  

Love, Anne x


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry for taking a while to report back.. I'm afraid we received a -ive result on Friday   and I haven't really been in the mood - I hope you understand..  Me & my DH had a big BBQ on Saturday night already planned, and although it was stressful it at least gave us something to focus on on Friday and Saturday as it's difficult to find purpose after a -ive result.  However, having had a couple of days and A/F turning up with a vengeance it is time for me to start thinking of the future...

Maria - I am soooooo pleased for you.... congratulations - wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy!

Maria S


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Maria,

I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. It must really be so disappointing. I'm on my first 2ww and test on saturday and I'm dreading it.
That's the trouble with all this, it's all so up and down, you just don't know what's going to happen.
I hope you're feeling a bit brighter this morning, I bet the bbq helped - it's good to have something else to think about.
Give yourselves time to adjust again and then try and look forward to the future. Are you going to have another go?
Take care, thinking of you.
claire x


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

how is everyone?

maria - so sorry for your bfn - totally know how you are feeling.  take some time out for yourself & DH and just know that's it's normal to feel the way you feel.  hope you can start feeling brighter soon and start planning your next tx.

anne - well done on your 3 embies - let's hope they are currently snuggling away nicely!

scrappy - you are testing the same day as me & frisky then?  we are testing weds too!  i'm scared!!  i haven't got round to buying a pregnancy test either - i don't even want to touch it in the shop!!!  i know the slight bleeding must be scary but i think it could also be a good sign - implantation bleeding?  that's what a lot of people seem to have on here?

kelly-michelle - big congrats on your bfp - you must be over the moon - well done.

well we've been away at a lovely wedding in derbyshire over the weekend which really took my mind of stuff but now i'm back and dreading weds!  i haven't got a single sympton and feel totally normall - i'm so sure this won't have worked - great!

anyway hope everybody else is doing ok on their horrid 2ww too.

lots of love,
rubyx


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzy
I have just discovered u 2ww girlies, i am supposed to be testing Friday 05/08 but going to wait till Sun the 7th if AF hasnt arrived by then as i feel it may all the usual signs, waiting till Sun as working Friday and Saturday and would struggle to get through the day even though i am prepared for the worst.   Well done Kelly Michelle how happy must u and yr hubby be lovely news, Congrats to Maria too lots of positive vibes going on,  So sorry Maria S hopefully it will be yr time soon sending u a big hug, Everyone else in limbo good luck.  
Am i the only one who does not want to test even though got AF pains still trying to hold on to the dream for  as long as possible, watched maybe baby last night and had a bit of a pathetic weep.
Lots of love and luck to you all Daisy xxxxx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

I had my blood test today and got a very low positive (hCG levels of 56). I have to have another test on Wednesday to see if my levels double but realistically, it could go either way. We are hoping so much that this pregnancy will continue.

Congratulations to all the girls with BFPs and good luck to those on the 2ww!

_Cinderella_


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can I join you

I had ET today and have now started the 2ww.  Very exciting.  Just very relieved to  have got this far.  Test date 14th August.

The ET was fine, I am not as sore today and can move around much easier.
Out of the 5 embryos there was one v good 6 cell and two slower 4 cell embryos and the other two were 4 cell embryos but they didn't look as evenly divided and one was very grainy

So they put back 3 embryos, the good one and the 2x 4 cell embryos that looked okay but suppose you can never tell.

Power to the embies.
we just need to keep very positive now. 

  think we all need a group hug.

Lots of luck and love lshack xx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome Ishack

Of course you can join - more the merrier.  I am sure the wonderful Lilly will be adding you to the list v soon.

Good luck with your three embies.  I hope they settle in well and you remain positive during the dreaded 2 ww.

I am on day 8 today and feel a little hormonal - less than 1 week to go.  I swing from feeling positive to being convinced TX has not worked.  Am going back to work tomorrow as think being in my own company all the time is v bad for you.

Good luck - sending lots of   your way.

Love
Tracy


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

i am day 11 of 2 www and test 8th august how do i join u guys?!

best wishes to all of you waiting to test.

Datai


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Ishack - good luck on your 2ww!

I am day 10 of my 2ww today and I gave in and did a cheapy acon test! Don't call the  ! I got a very faint positive, but am putting it down to the hcg shot (5000 Pregnyl) I had to do last wednesday!!

Hope everyone else is bearing up


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Herbal Tea - that is v naughty - I completely understand so will avoid calling pee stick police!  Do you feel better for doing it or just as confused?

Datai - we test on the same day, 8 August.  

Be interested to know how you are all feeling, are you back at work or taking the time off to chill.  

I have felt v up and down since the weekend.  One minute feel v positive the next feel very tearful like when AF is due to arrive.  Is this normal - should we have an early signs yet, only on day 8 post transfer.

On a positive note - half way there now.

I was due a work today but woke up with a stonking headache so decided to work a bit from home instead.  

Anyway enough of my ramblings.  Sending you all heaps of   for your TX's

Love
Tracy


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hope you all get good news,    I started to bleed yesterday, due to test wed, but bleeding got heavier so 2ww is over and so is this chance.  Feel very low.  Hope to be back on 2ww in couple of months


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Cinderella - It must be so confusing having a faint negative and having to re-test on Wednesday I expect you don't know whether to get excited or not.    I hope Wednesday brings fantastic news for you hun.  

Scrappy - I'm so sad to hear about your negative.  Give yourself some time to heal and regain some strengh for your next go.  I'm thinking of you   

Ishack - Pleased to hear that ET went well and that you are in less pain.  Good Luck on your 2ww.

To all the other girls...Love and luck on your 2ww

Bear
xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Scrappy - really sorry to read your news  

Tracey - Don't know how I feel after doing the pee stick! All I know is that I will have to do one every monring now for my sanity - I will be gutted if the line gets fainter or disappears though! My testing day is sunday (16 days into 2ww) because of the Pregnyl jab - Ugh...........

I am at work but finding my symptom analysing is keeping me preoccupied! Do any of you have symptoms? I have the most sensitive nipples ever which could be a good sign? Heres hoping!

Hows everyone else bearing up?


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

Special hello to my fellow   buddy, how are you feeling?  Today is our first day after ET and I have had some lower cramp/contracting  pains, they didn't last long, I was wondering if you or anyone else had this on day one.  When I had ET they did have to move the cervix to get in, so I was wondering if it was moving back!! 

Happy 2ww everyone   

Love, Anne X


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi 2wwers, 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Anne_7 - I, too, had cramping starting the afternoon of the day after ET. It appears to be going away - lasted a couple days. Don't have any idea what to make of it.  Cramping is probably somewhat normal, but I've never had it before. I haven't seen any spotting, either post ET or the coveted "implantation bleeding." Have you? Anyone else have very early cramping? 

EllieUSA


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

eeek - call the pee stick   - I am just so impatient! Just done a day 11 of 2ww test and it was negative. Hey ho - at least the drugs are out of my system  .

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Ellie - As I only had ET yesterday I think it is too early for implantation bleeding, besides most women don't get it, I'd rather not anyway.  Some of the cramping was due to my orgasm while I was sleeping, early this morning! 

Scrappy -  Sorry to hear of you BFN, but I say focus on your next tx and getting yourself in the best condition you can.  Do some research on what can you do to strenghen your womb, increase the quality of your eggs etc....anything just to increase your odds.. Here's sending you  vibes

Love, Anne X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all,

Maria and Scrappy......really sorry for your news, wish it had been better for you both. Much luck for the future and huge hugs 

Cinderella ~ everything crossed for you tomorrow hun,

Anne, Daisy, Ishack and Datai ~ welcome to you all. Many good vibes to you  

Herbaltea......the  are on their way 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Thank you for your welcome 

Love, Anne X


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Sorry to butt in - but is it ok if I join you?  I am on the 2ww testing on 13 August
Not feeling too bad so far (no symptoms) but imagine I will progressively go a bit mad as that date approaches and it would be lovely to have some like-minded people to go a bit mad with.
I am 36, DH is 32 and this is our first time - we actually did GIFT rather than IVF as clinic reckoned it had a better chance with me (low ovarian reserve).
I am very intrigued about the pineapple comment - is it supposed to help implantation?  I'll buy some straight away
Very best of luck to all 
x
Alvie


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Maybe we should all have shares in pineapple as there must have been a buying boom in the last week!!

Hi alvie - see you too have got the pineapple bug.

Thanks lizzy for the greetings

scrappy - very sorry to hear about your BFN.  next time could be the one. have a big hug from me 

An implantation dance for all those floating embies out there      

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello all
Thank you for you kind wishes.I am slowly getting there i think.Onwards and upwards but its so hard time after time. I just had to crawl under my stone til i could face things again.
Lilly - i heard you were in hospital, i hope you are feeling better.
Maarias - well done !!! that is great news
Good Luck everyone, i will be joining the FET and hopefully doing that soon.Got nice embies waiting but i am not very positive yet and i know i need to be.
Good Luckand stay in touch everyone
Wishing


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FRISKY & RUBY TESTING TOMORROW       

Herbaltea - Step away from the peesticks.  You are not doing yourself any favours, just torturing yourself. Only a few more days to wait.

Tracy - How you holding up. Gets tougher in the 2nd week doesn't it. Like you I keep swinging from feeling really positive to feeling like it's failed. Its so hard. 

Welcome to the  Annie, Datai, Alvie and Ishack Good luck girls   

Maria S and Scrappy - So sorry to hear you news. Take good care of each yourselves. Wine and chocolate always works for me. 

Cinderella - I hope your levels have risen tomorrow. Good luck sweetie. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Easier said than done Murtle!! Another bfn on day 12 today!   At least I'm letting myself down gently!


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thank you for your kind wishes. My second hCG test today showed my levels had risen from 56 on Monday to 110 today. So they have almost doubled which is a good sign. However, I had some brown spotting today which is probably a bad sign. The nurse at the clinic tried to reassure me that this is not necessarily the case but I am not convinced. I'm too worried right now to get excited. I'm supposed to go in in 3 weeks for an u/s to check for a heartbeat but I insisted on having my hCG levels checked again on Friday. If they have doubled again by then, maybe I'll start feeling a bit more positive!

Good luck everyone! Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy!

_Cinderella_


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good morning, 
GOOD LUCK CINDERELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Praying for you today.
Jazz


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Girls,

Firstly, Wishing, I am so glad you have come back on line again.  Been thinking about you a lot, hoping you were starting to feel a bit brighter.  After my 1st IVF failed, I thought I would never be able to go through it again,but 5 months on I was ready to try again, having got myself in good shape physically.  Time is a great healer.  Life can be so unfair can't it  

Maira and Scrappy - so sorry to hear that your dream was not realised this time.  Nothing I can say will probably make any difference right now but remember we are all here for you.  Perhaps when you are feeling stronger book a nice holiday or a long weekend away just something to make yo stronger as a couple.  In time you will decide what the future holds ref future TX.

Cinderalla - congrats on BFP.  Good luck for your test on Friday.  Brown spotting is not necessarily a bad sign - lots of ladies bleed in the early stages of pregnancy.  Brown is good, it is red blood you need to worry about.  Sending you heaps of luck and hoping it all goes to plan  

Murtle - my feel testing buddy.  Well I am pretty convinced it hasn't worked.  I have no symptoms at all now and also keep getting headaches which normally means AF is on the hunt!  I hurt so badly when last IVF failed, I am trying to remain positive and think of the next steps if this doesn't work.  The waiting game seems to go on forever.  Last time AF came before test day so if thing haven't worked hope I am not left waiting to the bitter end.  Sorry to be so negative but emotionally have taken turn for worse    Good luck Murtle - I so hope you are holding up well and you get a BFP on Monday.  

Jazzmine - how are you today.  Do you still have all those symptoms you were reporting yesterday?  Hope you are taking things easy if you are at work again.  Totally relate to the many moods - am sure it is down to stress and the dreaded progestorone pessaries - they are evil things   

Good luck to everyone else.  Keep us updated with how you are getting on today.

Wish I could feel more   hopefully this low mood will pass today.

Love
Tracy


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi girls,

just to let you know i got another negative last night!  just can't believe this torture really and don't understand what I've done to deserve this!?  feel like i should give up really and stop chasing something that will probably never happen?

anyway good luck to everybody else.

love
ruby x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ruby,

I am so sorry too hear your news.  I will say a prayer for you tonight, to be strong and that one day your dream will come true.  

Love, Anne X


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Anne_7 - my old cycle buddie.  Did send you a IM a while ago to wish you well for your EC.  Hope you got it?  Seems as though all has been going good for you.  Will watch you on the 2ww with interest and wishing you and all the ladies currently going through the 2ww torture all my very best wishes.  Fingers and legs crossed for you all.  xxx

Back on the wagon myself later this month..............xxx Caroline.


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi all
Tracey, thanks so much for the warm welcome back, I hope so much that you get good news this time, I know its torture waiting.I will be thinking of you .
Ruby, so so sorry to hear your sad news.We all deserve to get a positive after all we have been through and I know its so unfair.Anytime you need to talk feel free to IM me or leave a message, we are all here for each other.
Murtle, how are you?

Good Luck everyone
Wishing


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi LizzyB and everyone on this board,

May I join you as just had my ET today at Lister so testing August 17-19!!

My EC and ET went fine.  I had 4 eggs collected from 4 follies - all 4 fertilised.  When we got to The Lister today: 1 hadn't made it through the night, 1 was ok but a bit weak and two were top grade perfect embbies   .  Being an oldie (44) they popped 3 back.  My DH was with me and fascinated by the whole proceedure.  Am feeling relaxed and will take each day one at a time as you never know what each one brings.

To everyone who has had a BFP CONGRATULATIONS
To everyone who has had a BFN sending you 

Nuala


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ruby I am so sorry to hear we have spoken on the IM as I am about to have my first consultation at Holly House on the 17th August. Then start on that anxious journey!!

I know I can't be of much help at this time but I just wan't you to know that I am thinking of you.

Take Care

I hope that you will be able to try again, but right now is probably the last thing you wan't to think about.

Jayb xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

I'm now on day 9 of 2ww and I'm not sure how i feel, one minute i have period type pains and the next I'm fine. I am eating alot tho like i do when I'm due on, so i guess AF is gonna turn up. It has every month for the 36 whilst we have been trying so why should this month be any different? I'm not gonna get disheartened tho as this is the 1st month of OI and i won't know until Friday (when i ring for my blood tests) if i actually ovulated or not, so fingers crossed. Hope everybody on 2ww is ok and the best of luck to all of you xxx

Claire xxxx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Rubyroo, so sorry to hear you're news was thinking about you earlier. It's horrible and unfair


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ruby

So sorry to hear your news.  

Take care of yourself and DH.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I'm having   pains they come and they go i just feel   has anybody felt like AF is coming this early on then gone onto get a   gosh its so annoying i just want to     I'm trying to think   but as Ive been trying for so long its getting to me my DH must think I'm a misery guts only 7 more days to go if the wicked   doesn't arrive before then must stop stressing. Must think   must think


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join you? I had EC on Monday and from the 18 eggs 9 fertilised. 2 of them were suitable for transfer and I am pleased to have them both safely on board. I am still very sore from the collection and ache a bit from ET as they had to clip my cervix in place to get the catheter in   (sorry if TMI!). I am quite nervous as I had spotting from day 6 last time with AF arriving on day 8.  I am using cyclogest and crinone this time so hopefully this will help.

alicat - lots of people i know have had AF pains during the 2ww and gone on to have BFP's. It can be a very good sign so even though its hard try to hang on in there.  

I hope you are all ok and the time isn’t going too slowly.

Thinking of all of you who have recently had a BFN, it is so unfair   .

Lots of love
Katy xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well it looks like it's all over for us. AF arrived in all her glory this morning. The evil witch has never let me get to test date yet. I have to keep going with the cyclogest ands steroids until Monday 'just in case' but I think the clinic are just clutching at straws and prolonging the inevitable. Feeling utterly devastated right now. I was convinced it would work this time. Have cried buckets this morning. I've just been up to the shop with big swollen panda eyes and bought a load of trashy mags and the biggest bar of chocolate they had. The assistant gave me a sympathetic smile and I started crying again.  

Good luck girls. I hope and pray we all get our little miracles soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Murtle -   Don't know what to say that could possibly make you feel any better, but hopefully the chocolate helped a bit. This whole ttc thing is just so unfair. Thinking of you.


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi Murtle 

I am so sorry to hear your bad news.  You must be devastated.  do cry and let out the grief you feel for thaose lost embryos.  your little miracle is just waiting for the right time and hopefully that will be soon.  sending you abv big 

lots of love lshack xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Murtle.  Wanted to send you some big hugs from me too although I haven't been on the 2ww thread since July myself I still check in to see how the girls are doing.  If it's any consolation to you it does get slightly easier with time.  Like you, I had never made it to a test date and I did this time and it was still a BFN so I'm not sure what is more disappointing.  Enjoy your mags and your big fat bar of chocolate - you deserve it and I hope to see you back on the treatment board soon hopefully.  Only someone who has gone through this really understands what it feels like and you know you have all of us here to support you and rant with you.  Take care.  xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nuala -  This is fantastic news... 3 out of 4, you go girl   


Love, Anne X


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

After my very low positive and initial doubling in hCG levels, they have now fallen back to 45 so it is all over.
Taking a break this month and then will do another FET cycle in September. Thanks for all your support - your messages have really helped me get through this.

Murtle - really sorry that it wasn't to be this time. Like you, I bought myself a big block of chocolate and polished off the lot.

Best wishes to all the girls on the 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes. Let's get some more BFPs rolling in!      

_Cinderella_


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cinderella
so soory to hear your bad news.  good luck for the sept cycle and hope that is the one for you
sending you a big hug  
Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am due to test on the 14/8 I had two 8 cell embryos put back this time but feeling very negative at present as I have very sore boobs and cramps just like i get each month when period is due.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww hope you all get the BFP ITS GREAT TO CHAT WITH PEOPLE IN THE SAME POSTITION.

Sorry to those who has a neg result.

Love and best wishes to you all

Karen


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Karen

Try not to worry too much. 
I also have sore boobs.  YHave worn a bra like a bandage day and night for the last 10 days.  The progesterone makes it worse as it is a pg hormone and when pg you get estremely sore boobs.
I haven't had cramps but am sure that is again just down to the hormones.  We have had hormones to excess and I am sure it makes our bodies do strange things.

Keep thinking of that BFP    
Sending you an enormous   and an implantation dance      
Take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ishack,

Thanks for the reply I am trying to look on the bright side. Hope you are doing well what date are you testing as I think it is around the same time as me.

Hope you get the  

Good luck to everyone

Love from karen


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone
so sorry to hear about Cinderella and Murtle and the other bfns - its all so unfair.  at least we can be sure of chocolate.
Having been fine up until yesterday I am now finding it very hard to concentrate on anything other than whether i do/don't have cramps, do/don't feel a bit sick possibly, do/don't have sore boobs etc etc.  Slight indigestion becomes a sure sign that I am pregnant, irritation at getting a parking ticket becomes a sure sign that AF is about to arrive, etc, etc.  
Do any of you girls who have been through this before have any tips on how to get through without driving yourself insane? One of the ways I would normally relax is a long hot soak in the bathtub but I'm not sure if that is a good idea at the moment?
All digits crossed for everyone still waiting
x
Alvie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Alvie, Nuala, Katy and Karen......lovely to have you all here  Hope the time flies by for you all.......loads of babydust,

Ruby ~ so sorry......i hope, hope, hope it happens for you hun. So unfair 

Cinderella ~ Oh i'm sorry, i was so hoping that your levels would have still been rising today......big hugs hun

Murtle ~ big hugs too, this really is a [email protected] business isn't it. Just wish all you ladies much luck in getting your dreams,

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome karenschoices ,

I see that you test on the same day as Ishack and myself.  I see you had 2x8 cell embryos put back, well done.  Here's sending you some   vibes.

Love, Anne X


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi Karen

test date is the same as yours and Annes.  Hope you are feeling okay at the moment and taking easy with those little embies..  I am not stressing yet but there is time!!

Take care love lshack xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Murtle
So So sorry about your news .Wish i could amke thigs beter for all of us.Look after yourself
Wishing


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE TESTING THIS WEKEND   

Fingers and toes crossed for you all.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ellie7 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all.

Again, Murtle and Ruby, so sad! Hugs to you. 

As for me, I don't test until Wednesday, and today is only 10 days post EC, but looks like I'm starting to light pink spot (always the first sign)...feeling that nasty hot feeling I get...so I expect to see AF tomorrow. I guess it is best not to prolong the agony, but, geez, day 10? Has that witch no mercy for goodness sake?? While I am very much a person who tries to do something that makes me feel in control of things, I am not sure what that might be this time. Certainly, being blessed with one gorgeous DD is enough blessing for this lifetime!!!!

Cinderella - perhaps I will see you on the September board for an FET. Sooooo sad about your HCG decline, so hard to get your head around, really. Take it easy. 

Good luck to all of you!!!!! You deserve BFP's! Take good care of yourselves, all of you,

EllieUSA.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all, Just to say that unfortunately I  got a bfn this time round   . Remaining optimistic as its only go 1  .

Good Luck to everyoe else testing


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Herbal Tea - so sorry to read your post.  Sending your both a big hug.  Well done for remaining so optomistic you are right.  I have read before that IVF should be considered as a course of treatment and not a one off try.  The great news is you now know you respond to stims and also you are capable of fertilizing eggs.  That is positive   Good luck with future TX - am so sorry it did not work first time round for you.

Ellie - hang in there hon.  It could be all the horrible hormones. Remember if it is pinkish could be implantation bleeding which they say can happen between 6 - 10 days following ET.  Fingers crossed for you.  You are v blessed to have one DD.  Good luck for next week - keep me posted hon.

I started bleeding on Thursday - yuckish bromnish black blood (sorry tmi) and yesterday got hit with a sore throat virus so feel pretty horrible.  I am pretty sure I will get a BFN on Monday when I am due to test as I do not have a single symptom and the bleeding I think is being supressed by the pessaries.  Anyway, have to focus on what we do next really and try and remain positive.  

Anyway loods of love to you all.

Tracy XX


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

Well not feeling very   anymore have got really bad AF pains and when went to toilet Had a little blood exactly what happened on our last iui i will just wait and see if it gets any heavier   only time will tell why is life so cruel


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

I'm on day 12 of 2ww and have got sore boobs. Did have period pains from day of hcg jab but they seem to have gone now, I'm also eating quite alot and feel very bloated. It sound like treatment hasn't worked doesn't it? I don't actually feel any different from when I'm about to come on. The only thing i can think of that has been different is that i noticed some mucus yesterday that was a bit oddly coloured, kind of orangey (sorry tmi)., there was only a very tiny amount tho.

Is it too early to do a test or should i just sit ti out and wait? I just want to know so then i can look to the next cycle?

Good luck to everybody out there who is due to test or had just started xxxx
Claire xxxxxxxx


----------



## berrygirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm back again! Had basting done on Saturday so will be testing on 20th August. As last time on the 2ww I turned into a mad woman  I'm determined this time to be calm and positive! My DP is in a real bad mood today, so its very hard at the mo to be calm as he is really winding me up  but I am trying my best!

I've been reading the Zita West book on getting pregnant, which is really helpful. Has anyone on here tried acupuncture, as in her book it is mentioned a few times as being really good whilst you're trying to conceive?

Anyway, I'm going to have a long soak in the bath (which means I can avoid DP for a while longer!!!)

Love Berrygirl xx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

AF pains feeling really horrible today not feeling   at all haven't started AF yet but I'm sure she will arrive by tommorrow. Had a bit more blood today but only when i wiped my self (sorry 4 tmi ) went to a christening today which was a bit hard as everybody talking about babies   anyway this bit of blood could be a good sign time will tell only 3 more days to testing if we get that far just to be able at least to say Ive done a test


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Cinderella - so sorry to hear your news..  I was really hopeful that this would be your time.  Sending you lots of hugs... 

Murtle - sorry to hear that AF arrived   - here's wishing that your clinic may know more than us... and that if you do receive a -ive result that the dreaded Cyclogest leaves your system soon...

Congratulations to all those who have received a !

To everyone who has received bad news....  

Maria S


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Evening girls

Wondered if I could join you all. I will be testing 22nd, which is quite a wait, so hopefully

I will have all you lovely ladies to keep me company  

Hope everyone is well    for you all

Love charley xxxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all ok. The time is really dragging now, and I have started to get some cramps so I am a little bit worried. I also have really sore boobs and my skin isn’t very good at the moment. Its about the same time as last time, I had spotting on day 6 and AF arrived on day 8. Please please please don’t let it be over so early again.  I will stay positive, it could be anything couldn’t it   . 

So sorry to hear about the recent BFN’s. I am thinking of you all   : Murtle, Cinderella and herbaltea. 

Tracy and Alicat – I hope you are both ok. Thinking of you   .

Karen – How are you feeling, Sounds like we are both worrying about the same things. Lets hope they are positive signs and that they will lead to a BFP.  

Hi ginny – Well done on the lovely embies! Sorry I haven’t got any advice, just don’t over do it and look after yourself. Nice to have you on the 2ww board. The wind is quite normal and due to the cyclogest, and I think the wee smell is due to all the hormones in your body. There is so much to worry about! 

Hi Charley – Hopefully the wait won’t go too slowly for you. We are all here to help the time pass. Hmmm actually no matter what anyone says the time feels like an eternity doesn’t it   !

Ishack – How are you feeling? 

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all ok.
Look after yourselves
Love Katy xxxx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Girls.

Am more confused than ever  

Got AF on Sat having spotted for several days......Test day this am.  Woke up v early and tested and got a positive.  Am sure it is early mc again.  Was so not expecting it.  Not sure what to make of it all.  Have called the clinic and am waiting for them to ring back.  Have rung work and said I will be later.  Needed to speak to someone before I can go to work.

Hope you all had a good weekend.  

Sorry not time for personal posts this am as need to keep phone line free in case they call.

Tracy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Tracy,

I am holding my breath for you. Please, please, please let the spotting be no more than implantation bleeding. I hope the clinic ring back soon. I can't cope with the suspense  

Katy -   I hope the evil witch stays away. The 2nd week is always the hardest. Stay positive  

Welcome Charley and Berrygirl. Wishing you both tons of luck    

Ginny -   Def the cyclogest hun. My DH is always amazed by the trumping I do in the 2ww. Let rip and blame the drugs  

Alicat - Stay strong. Tough time to be at a christening. I hope you survived without too much trauma. Praying af stays away for you. Good luck  

Cinderella - so sorry to hear your news sweetie. I was really hoping your levels would rise. It must hurt even more to come so close.  

Claire - I hope   left you alone this weekend. Good luck for testing  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

Dear All

Datai here, well we had a stressful week last week hence i haven't been posting as i was admitted to hospital with OHSS my brathing got so bad etc etc.  Anyway to cut a long story short i am at home now and resting it was test day at out clinic for us this morning and i am pleased to let you al know that we had a BFP.         I cant explain the feeling over the moon doesn't really hit the note.  WE have been waiting for this day for 5 years and it just doesn't seem real.  Our scan is in 3 weeks so fingers crossed for that.  You have all been amazing and i wish you all the very best of luck in your TX and results.  Keep me posted.

Best wishes
Datai


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Murtle - so good to see you back again.  Am so glad you managed to enjoy the weekend and are now already planning next TX.  Am so happy that you are giving it another shot.  Please let us know how you get on in Sept with your appt.  

Cinderella - I am so sorry honey, this is such a cruel game isn't it. Sending you lots of love to get through the tough few days ahead.

Ginny - thanks for your post hon.

Well....Guys called back this am and said congratulations on your result.  I said, well I have been bleeding all weekend so I am not jumping for joy yet.  They do not do bloods, which is so frustrating, so I will have to ride this roller coaster for a bit longer yet.  I have been advised to take a few days off work to rest at home.  So working from home and resting lots for the next couple of days.  Advised to re test on Thursday, if still positive, they are booking me in for a scan.  It was such a heavy bleed I do not hold out much hope though.

On a positive note. First time I have seen two lines in 2 and a half years!!!!

Love
Tracy


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi Everyone

I go away for a weekend and see the posting s and it feels like I hae been away for a week!!
Now on day 7 of the 2ww and feeling okay.  All the tenderness has now gone allthough on Friday and Saturday I had 2 very specific pains.  is it possible to get implantation pains or is this just hopeful thinking??

Datai - congratulations on your 

Anne - hope you are okay.  so sorry to hear the bad news about your mum.  It never rains but it pours.  Lets hope thiscycle gives you some good news

Charley and Ginney - hope you are settling in to the 2ww

Tarcey -  hope the spotting is nothing serious and you have spoken to the hospital now

Katy - I have my fingers crossed for you

berry girl - good luck with the 2ww

karen Anne and Alvie - hope the 2ww isn't getting to you, we are half way there.  & days to go.
hope we all get a great BFP

Good luck to everyone and hope all your dreams are answered in this cycle

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

I hope I can join you all. I had Et this afternoon; 2 grade '1s', so am very pleased with that.
My test date is 22/8. As all my cycle buddies know, this is our 5th ICSI, and praying for a miracle to be delivered to us. I'm running out of steam re: tx, so fingers crossed x

Charley - we've got the same test day. Your 2ww seems long? Is this usual for your clinic. (Its long enough already isn't it)

Datai and Tracey  - so pleased for you. You must both be on  . 
Tracey, I hope the bleed is nothing. On the first Tri board, Olwen had bleeding on and off for a number of weeks. I'm sure she would put your mind at rest. Shes an old cycle buddy. Why don't you PM her. I know she wouldn't mind. Perhaps your GP be would be able to do a blood test x

Looking forward to all your fantastic support.
LOL, luck and masses of  
Lisa x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Lisa - congrats on your two fab quality embies - well done honey.  Will keep an eye on you over the next couple of weeks to see how you get on.
Thanks for message ref Olwen, I will see if I can send her a message.

Ishack - glad to hear you are ok - wondered where you had been, funny how 2 days in the 2ww can feel like a month.  

Thanks for all your support guys - was going   this am.

Good luck ladies.

All my love
TracyX


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi 

Lisa 69chick - great news on your Embies I hope so much that this is the one for you.  You deserve it so much having the stamina to go through so many tx's

Tracey - you sound a little calmer now hope you are okay

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Tracy
Olwen is now on the 2nd tri board.
Hope you're still ok x
Lisa


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi can I join you on the   ? I've had 3 DIVFs & now trying DIUI, just been basted today so fingers crossed. Chick69, good to see a familiar name, remember you from before, how's it going?

Love &   to everyone


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi again

oh, you can tell its the 2ww and I'm at home; FF gets a real bashing!!!!!!!!!
Actually, I do wander if sitting at a pc with 'emitting rays' is actually a good thing for hours at a time.

JIH - I also remember you. I hope this cycle works out better for you this time. Are you still using the same donor for DIUI?

Ginny - I've had very painful tum today. You know, af type, with horrid backache. Really good, seeing as its only day 1. This is normal though, so I'm not worried.

See you all later.
LOL
Lisa x


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Today it is a week since my ET and like everyone else am trying not to obsess about every symptom or lack of them.  Yesterday, I started to get terrible lower back ache and this morning I feel ill again but am convinced this is the cyclogest.  I also had sharp pains which of course hope are implantation ones but who knows....  I said to my DH that I wish I could have a glass window on my tum to let me see inside.

Being back working helps but this morning my DH has gone abroad for a week working and then I have to do the same (though its only to London so can drive home in the evening if I really need to - 65 miles).  I've been avoiding making any social plans as I do not want people asking why I am not having wine with dinner or having to sit in smoky rooms or even beside someone who had a cigarette earlier.  My sense of smell is really heightened so I cannot stand the smell of smoke now even on someones hair or clothes.

I do know that all of the percentages are against me at this age but of course it is only human to hope.  So here's to hope today.

Nuala


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

s'only me again! 

Its seems quiet here - or are you all 'out and about'?

Nuala - hope the heightened sense of smell is a good sign. Fingers crossed x
Did you have 2 or 3 embies put back?

If anyone is testing today GOOD LUCK!!!

LOL
Lisa x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi
Well last night was a bad night DH and I got totally stressed about the 2ww, and ended up getting up again, but DH is having a tougher time than me on the 2ww.  He watches my every move for signs and every homonal incident!! he thinks I have pmt and AF is on the way.

Nuala - I am sure I have had implantation pains too as they were two very specific recurring pains.  I have my fingers crossed for you and hope this is the one

Lisa 69 chick - hope you are fine

Ginny -  how are you doing

Alvie - not long now!

Take care everyone and good luck

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Just wanting to say many congratulations to all the girls who got BFP's this week and good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow (10th)...looks like there are a few of you. Fingers, toes and everything crossed.
Me testing on thursday 11th so 12 days down, and two to go!!!


Love and POSITIVE vibes

Charlie 1 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there Lisa unfortunately we have a different donor as our previous guy achieved his 10 pregs, whi8ch was a shame as he was a good match for DP. Am concerned I've been basted too early as still don't feel I'm ovulating so feeling v stressed & tired was at work for 2hrs after the tx yesterday having a mock interview for a job I'm acting up into at the mo & went in today, but finished at 3 & came home, should be working but...hey, FF feels more important at the mo.

Hope you're all doing OK so far 
  &


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi JIH

just had a little chuckle; 'achieved 10 pregnancies ...... and did'nt feel a thing, LOL!'
Oh, if we didn't laff, we would most definately cry!!! I didn't realise they had limits on the number of PGS donors were allowed to achieve. The donor must think 'am I a stud, or what?' (I hope I haven't offended you x)

On a more serious note though, I hope you are ovulating, and don't forget, sperm can live for a number of days when in the right place!
So, fingers and legs crossed!
Thinking of you and DP.
LOL
Lisa x

PS: sending you back, loads of love luck and HEAPS of


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34500.0.html


----------

